
With Autopilot on, Tesla driver crashes in China - seanmcdirmid
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/motoring/2016-08/05/content_26361013.htm
======
seanmcdirmid
Idiot who is looking to use autopilot as an excuse for poor driving. But it
does bring up a question: why did anyone thing autopilot had any chance of
working in China where traffic is highly unregular? I would assume tesla would
just disable it there.

~~~
celticninja
I Imagine the buyer paid the premium for the autopilot functionality. TESLA
will take the money and advise against relying on it, particularly in a
country where obeying the traffic laws are somewhat optional.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Actually, they were buying a tesla probably because they could plate them much
easier than a gasoline powered car. At least in Beijing, they have a quota of
60k electric cars and 90k gasoline ones, so Tesla is winning big time with the
rich crowd that doesn't want to wait to win the plate lottery.

